# YOUR LAST CRASH: How was it?



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

After a massive crash in 2004 and long reconstructive surgery I still loving the sport. Please share your stories here. We are bonded by joy and suffering alike.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

When we got to this jump there was a family hanging out on it, so We had to stop. I elected to go back and hit it once they moved, my buddy decides to film it. While I am heading back up the trail he says to another friend "I kinda hope he crashes so I can get it on video." (I have a history of dramatic crashes)


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

That was awesome. I’m glad you are ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

What road is that? 

Seems like an unnecessarily large water diversion structure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

Crashed on Monday and still a little sore today. Hit a drop and landed a little off balance. I think my back tire hit the lip. I must have hit the brakes (I think) and then got catapulted off the bike and OTB. My buddies were surprised I stood up after that one. I remember being in the air long enough to think about how if I broke my collar bone my fiancee would kill me (we're getting married in 6 weeks).

I'm a little sore in the midsection but otherwise OK now. I'm mostly nursing my bruised ego and am bummed I didn't have the GoPro with me nor were my buddies filming anything. I know the video would have been fantastic.


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

Back in February. I went down during a night ride on a rocky, off-chamber descent. I lost the front end, and ended up falling down on my left side still clipped-in. I landed on a big rock and cracked some ribs. It was the first time in forever that I'd had the wind knocked out of me...forgot how much that sucked.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Did something happen to the other "Your Last Crash - How Was It?" thread?

That was my score card!

-F


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Fleas said:


> Did something happen to the other "Your Last Crash - How Was It?" thread?
> 
> That was my score card!
> 
> -F


It was banned alone my former HTR4EVR account for spamming reasons. Probably hacked. I have been out this forums for more than 6 months. Tapatalk stoped loading the threads and showed a you have been banned flag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Le Duke said:


> What road is that?
> 
> Seems like an unnecessarily large water diversion structure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the double track/service road portion at the bottom of the Aspen Draw trail on Mt Lemmon in Tucson AZ. It has multiple trail features along that section: optional drops, some rollers that can be rolled or jumped, etc... that bridge is popular to use as a jump.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

it hurt


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Fleas said:


> Did something happen to the other "Your Last Crash - How Was It?" thread?
> 
> That was my score card!
> 
> -F


Loved the -F score.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

bronxbomber252 said:


> When we got to this jump there was a family hanging out on it, so We had to stop. I elected to go back and hit it once they moved, my buddy decides to film it. While I am heading back up the trail he says to another friend "I kinda hope he crashes so I can get it on video." (I have a history of dramatic crashes)


You were laughing as you hit the ground!! I love mountain bikers.... hahahah


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

My last crash cracked my front triangle on my ole trusty steed. My *new* bike is at the house but I'm relacing one of the wheels and it is taking a while (one of the down-sides to being an expat)... This means I can't ride the new bike. Anyway, I _think_ I've decided to retire the old bike so until I can ride the new bike, I had no choice but to go ahead and :::GASP::: repair the carbon fiber frame BY MYSELF with no experience other than Youtube. I'm about 300 miles in and I got about 2 or 3 rides left before my new wheel arrives; so far there are no soft spots and the coin tapping sounds good. (I'm still debating on whether to retire the bike or buy a new front triangle.)

I'm sure if it fails it will end up here at some point in time but here's to hoping it makes it two more rides!

Stupid? Yes - but it beats not riding!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Got one on video today, haha! Loose in the corner and washed out the front. OTB I went.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

That speed with no pads.., Super Hero. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForeverTeletubby (Jul 29, 2018)

About a month or two ago, I went to the Soquel Demonstration Forest for the 1st time and rode the Flow Trail Blind with a not very capable bike. I ended up washing out on the 2nd section on one turn without pads. Got a big scrape that was black from the dirt. Wasn’t too bad.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Posted in the passion thread, but I got distracted by good parking lot conversation and left my pads in the car. I wear g-form kneepads only. It would have saved me a knee scrape but in any case the 'damage' from that crash was a tiny bit of skin on the knee and right elbow. I grew up doing wrestling and jiu-jitsu, I'm good at falling if that's a skill, lol! 

The park I don't see it as such a big deal, it's mostly smooth trails but some of the 'all mountain' stuff I ride now like Tokul and Tiger Mountain in WA state (google for some vids) is gnarly enough that I should probably get some real knee and elbow pads.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- broke my collarbone almost 3 years ago.......still have a touch of numbness (a side effect from surgery) and because of my age (55), I started resistance training this past year to get some strength back into my upper body.........


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> What road is that?
> 
> Seems like an unnecessarily large water diversion structure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your front range is showing.... some people/trail managers actually like building challenging trails with jump features


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Streetdoctor said:


> Your front range is showing.... some people/trail managers actually like building challenging trails with jump features


I'm not making any judgements about jumps. Jumps are great.

But that looks like a Forest Service road. It's wide enough to drive down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> I'm not making any judgements about jumps. Jumps are great.
> 
> But that looks like a Forest Service road. It's wide enough to drive down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just kidding with ya


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Couple of months ago. I went riding after my eye exam. I decided to go on the ramp to try the 24 inches drop, couldn’t lift my front and went OTB on the pavement and got some shiners before going on the trail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I was entering a clandestine trail hidden by two juvenile cedar trees. Instead of walking into the trail as I normally do, I rode through. Both handlebar ends caught on branches and I fell over sideways clipped in at a dead stop. My ribs caught a watermelon sized rock.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> I'm sure if it fails it will end up here at some point in time but here's to hoping it makes it two more rides!


Made it through my rides without cracking the frame!

On my first ride on the new bike, went OTB. One subluxation in my rib and a nasty calf bruise and a battle scar on the new rig!

Good first ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT Fatty (May 19, 2006)

Crashed at Keystone a little over a week ago. My leg is still swollen and bruised from the knee to my toes (hurt both palms and just below my knee despite having knee pads on as they must've moved just enough or saved me from a total leg break). Here's a video: Instagram


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow, that was hard. We wish you a quick recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sending It Softly (Aug 15, 2018)

Last mishap worth mentioning was last October, when the girlfriend going downhill slammed on her breaks in front of me and to avoid her I went off the trail and floated above my bike as I endowed down a hill then landed hard on my saddle. my tailbone has never felt the same since


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sending It Softly said:


> Last mishap worth mentioning was last October, when the girlfriend going downhill slammed on her breaks in front of me and to avoid her I went off the trail and floated above my bike as I endowed down a hill then landed hard on my saddle. my tailbone has never felt the same since


Now where's the video of THAT???


----------



## Sending It Softly (Aug 15, 2018)

chazpat said:


> Now where's the video of THAT???


That was before we got a go pro for Christmas.

The only video of me getting injured is when I was flying down hill trying to keep up with a random but awesome MTBer and I caught an inside tree on a down hill turn with my shoulder and it stopped my momentum.

The video is called The Pines | Triumphant Return

It is the last trail of the video, when I went solo after Sabrina got tired. it is the spot where I say "Tree!" after and keep going.

nothing to exciting but the bruise was nice and I cannot sleep with my arm above my head anymore LOL


----------



## Sending It Softly (Aug 15, 2018)

GT Fatty said:


> Crashed at Keystone a little over a week ago. My leg is still swollen and bruised from the knee to my toes (hurt both palms and just below my knee despite having knee pads on as they must've moved just enough or saved me from a total leg break). Here's a video: Instagram


Oww! Nice trail but that ground looks hard. Knee pads for the win. To a speedy recovery and good riding my friend


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Most recent... Fought my way up a root covered 30% grade only to trap my left foot under a root hidden in leaves at the very top. Managed to stay upright for the longest time. First trying to dismount to the right, but the saddle was up and my foot wouldn't quite reach the ground, then to the left which resulted in a slow motion fall, face plant and 30' tumble down the hill. No significant injuries, but no doubt would have been hilarious if there were anyone there to see it. Most "massive" crash however, came from the business end of a 2003 Chevy pickup traveling 30 mph. There was nothing funny about that one.


----------



## Sending It Softly (Aug 15, 2018)

sapva said:


> Most recent... Fought my way up a root covered 30% grade only to trap my left foot under a root hidden in leaves at the very top. Managed to stay upright for the longest time. First trying to dismount to the right, but the saddle was up and my foot wouldn't quite reach the ground, then to the left which resulted in a slow motion fall, face plant and 30' tumble down the hill. No significant injuries, but no doubt would have been hilarious if there were anyone there to see it. Most "massive" crash however, came from the business end of a 2003 Chevy pickup traveling 30 mph. There was nothing funny about that one.


Sounds like quite the tumble that ended in one of those awkward quick look-around's to see if anyone witness the moment. As for the truck I hope it was not to serious.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Bruised sternum, cracked rib and I didn't even manage to return the favor to the tree involved. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

About two weeks ago, went otb on a techy descent when I didn't notice how big the pocket was in front of a sizeable root. My tire just planted there and I had too much weight on the front wheel to get out of it. It was slow motion because when I saw what was coming I pushed forward with my arms and fought it. The fork bottomed out and instead of being thrown over the bars, it happened a lot slower. 

Had some sore wrists for about 15 minutes. 

I get out of some crashes by muscling my way through stuff - something I learned watching the Friday Fail videos Pinkbike puts together. A lot of those crashes could be avoided if the rider used some upper body strength. I think giving in is the worst thing you can do.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

natas1321 said:


> Bruised sternum, cracked rib and I didn't even manage to return the favor to the tree involved.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Sounds like an August crash.
Those trees can be pretty tough. Heal well!

-F


----------



## BunniBoi (Aug 20, 2018)

****ing painful. Torn shoulder tendons are no joke, I'd rather break a bone.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

This was a few weeks back. I was doing a demo day and couldn't get the AM-ish bikes I was wanting to demo. Instead I ended up taking a 110mm 29er trail bike. Took it on a black jump line I'd never done before. The bike actually descended really FAST. But the geo was not what I was used to, ran out of talent with not enough bike to save me, haha!

The arm is all healed up, have similar rash still 3 weeks later on my back.

FWIW I've done the line again on my hardtail. Slower, with pads.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

I had one recent off from a downed tree midway through a downhill with obscured sightlines. Helps to take a test lap before giving it the beans.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I crashed hard on a nothing section of Turkey Knob trail at Dupont almost a year ago. Didn't break anything, but my shoulder has been sore ever since. I always seem to crash on the easy spots. My worst one was about 6-7 years ago at Dupont, when I crashed on Reasonover Creek and dislocated my shoulder. That took a nice trip to the ER to the tune of about $7,000. Finally ended up having surgery to get my full range of motion back.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

big_slacker said:


> This was a few weeks back. I was doing a demo day and couldn't get the AM-ish bikes I was wanting to demo. Instead I ended up taking a 110mm 29er trail bike. Took it on a black jump line I'd never done before. The bike actually descended really FAST. But the geo was not what I was used to, ran out of talent with not enough bike to save me, haha!
> 
> The arm is all healed up, have similar rash still 3 weeks later on my back.
> 
> FWIW I've done the line again on my hardtail. Slower, with pads.


You need to do your laundry. Or at least go fold it.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Schulze said:


> I get out of some crashes by muscling my way through stuff - something I learned watching the Friday Fail videos Pinkbike puts together. A lot of those crashes could be avoided if the rider used some upper body strength. I think giving in is the worst thing you can do.


I found myself in one of those situations yesterday. Cruising down a fire road about 20mph and it turned into a double track trail with fist sized rocks. I started floating, braked, floated more and drifted 1' off the trail riding over knee high bushes with the same fist sized rocks. I was still floating, kinda fish tailing with my front and rear wheels out of control, and there was a point I thought well here's where I just jump and lay the bike down. But then I thought nope, not crashing today and just held firm for a couple seconds with light braking until I smoothed it out and got back on the trail and in control. The difference that made me not crash was literally willpower, refusing to give in.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You need to do your laundry. Or at least go fold it.


I don't even know what you're talking about. I put my clothes in the magical hamper and they show back up clean in the closet a few days later. Sometimes they show up clean in a basket like that and sit for a day or two, but then the magic kicks back in and they're in the closet. Just takes patience sometimes.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Fleas said:


> Sounds like an August crash.
> Those trees can be pretty tough. Heal well!
> 
> -F


Live and learn and ride another day.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

big_slacker said:


> I don't even know what you're talking about. I put my clothes in the magical hamper and they show back up clean in the closet a few days later. Sometimes they show up clean in a basket like that and sit for a day or two, but then the magic kicks back in and they're in the closet. Just takes patience sometimes.


Laundry basket in the background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, as I was riding the fancy carbon fiber FS I treated myself to when I turned 50, I went over some large roots. As my rigid 29+ generally rolls over these types of things without any drama, I was quite surprised as my fork merely compressed, my front tire stopped and I was quickly tossed sideways onto the ground. Fortunately, I was able to chuckle about it and proceed.


----------



## Vonplatz (Sep 28, 2011)

After a couple of semi fallow years due to you G family I went and treated myself to a new bike. Took new bike to a bike park and and on the second run down the hill I rolled off a drop pitching myself OTB and landing on head. Had to be stretched off to hospital where I was told I have a fractured T11 vertabra.

Wife is not best pleased!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

After the past 4 days practicing wheelies, I got launched of the side of my bike once, and looped out as well. Lucky they were both on grass. Would have had some road-rash and a very sore tailbone if I happened to fall while on the street. 

I will prevail goddammit!


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

My last crash was last night and it was fairly spectacular. As I was flying over the bars into high grass, I turned my face to the left at the last second. My hands/arms did some good work, but the right side of my face hit...something. Instant numbness and a stunned sensation, plus blood. The blunt impact gashed my face (near sideburn area). Questioable for stitches, but I opted for butterfly bandages. My neck is a little stiff and my right shoulder is slightly sore. But the bike is fine!


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

I survived mine. I was going downhill and was purposefully going slow since it was very muddy. I hit a turn and tried to slow down but was losing control. My only option was either hit a tree or turn the handlebars and go over them. I picked going over the bars in an instant. Figured the trail would be better to land on since it was muddy. So needless to say I crashed and lived.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

I crashed yesterday at about mile 8 last turn of the ride tell the path that leads back to the road ( another mile home). Go to cross the creek and there is a real sandy spot then sand stone bottom coming down hill. Somehow the bike spun out in the sand and I was falling down the bank hopping on one foot trying to get free of the bike which didn’t work for me this time. Ended up banging my knee in the sandstone and other then that just had sand everywhere. My gloves saved my hands. A jogger witnessed it the only person I saw the whole day on the trail. I have a pretty good record of landing in my feet in my crashes with my hopping technique.

The day before I was messing around with the bike I just bought turned around in the street by my house and my pants got caught in the chain. I stopped but tipped the wrong way and fell over right in the street just like I was clipped in. Jumped up hoping no one saw lol


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

So on wednesday I rode one of the gnarliest trails in the area (for the PacNW folks, Predator on Tiger Mt) with no issues. The next day I do a short after work ride on one of the local flow trails (Flow State at Raging River) and I was like 10 seconds from the end of the ride. It was kinda slick but I'm on my big bike with 2.6" tires and I'm ripping it pretty good for me. I come out of a berm and just lose the rear FAST. Falling without injury is one of my skills from wrestling and jujitsu. But this time I had zero time to react as I washed out and slammed hard into the ground on my left side. My shoulder and upper arm took the hit but are completely uninjured. All the force transferred to my upper ribs. 

I knew it was gonna hurt, just hoping for no cracked ribs. As it turns out, no cracked ribs. I'm just gonna be sore for a bit and have to hit up Zwift for a week or two.


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

I've had 2 bad crashes. The first started with too much speed and ended with a knee strike to a rock. The resulting cut festered for 2.5 months before finally threatening to go septic. I went in for IV antibiotics at that point.
The 2nd was last summer when riding a brand-new, too-small bike and hooked the front wheel on a giant invisible root (I have gone around/over that root a dozen times before but not that time... ) I somersaulted OTB and landed on my butt. About 280 nano seconds later my bike, which had also perfectly somersaulted over the root, planted it's uncut steerer tube in my mouth.
Teeth were spat and an unpleasant 1.5miles pedaled back to my truck, followed by the equally unpleasant task of presenting myself to my wife for a (2nd) trip to the ER!
Several bone grafts later and I'm hoping I'll get the bone built up around the the grafts to be able get some implants.

'Could have lost an eye' is my best spin.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

My last crash was in a word "stupid". It's been too wet here to ride trails so I decided to hit a local gravel road the other night. It's about 10 miles from the house so I rode over there as it was getting dark. I knew at least half of the ride would be in the dark, but it's just some road and gravel so I only threw my wife's bar light on the bike and headed out. As it was starting to get dark, it occurred to me that I had no idea the last time that light had been charged and I started to worry that it might die on me if I used it too much. As a result, I decided to run it on low unless I was descending. It was full on dark by the time I got to the gravel. As I was approaching the transition to gravel, I grabbed my bottle to get a drink. The 1st 1/4 mile or so of this road is completely flat and usually smooth as butter. As I headed over the transition at 15+ mph while drinking from my bottle (with the light still on low), I find myself in the middle of about 1000 (ok maybe 50) GIANT 8" deep pot holes. I almost go OTB and end up with the left grip in my armpit as I'm trying to save it. It didn't work. covered in mud, scraped up elbow and reopened the knee that should have had stitches as the result of an SM100 crash 3 weeks ago... After that one, the doc had said to expect 6 weeks for it to heal. I guess the 6 week clock has been reset.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Wet roots. You never know when you hit them and you’ll never forget you did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Threw my_self_ on the ground this morning.
6am
dark
~5mph
Right pedal somehow got caught/snagged on a root (parallel to the trail, mind you) so I instinctively just yanked the bike loose without stopping.
I guess it was some kind of adrenaline-fueled super-human yank because it let go and I just _flew_ off to the left.
My left knee hit the hardest, roughest spot around and it felt like it was bleeding all over, but when I shined my light on it there was nothing. It wasn't even really very dirty.
Weird.

Let's hope that's it for this year.

-F


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Vail Outlier RockShox Enduro. Last stage sitting in 6th, 50 yards from the finish line. Ended up in 7th by 0.2 seconds and 5 seconds out of 5th. :madman: Brand new shorts destroyed, 5 stitches, and it took me 20 minutes to find my keys, CC, DL, that were in that pocket.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ouchy!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Last crash was not a ton of fun, but the ride was. Front wheel wash out at high speed. Otb, onto arm and hip. 12" bruise on my hip and lots of blood for the remaining 20 miles of the ride.









Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)

Not bad considering the damage done to my helmet. Low speed OTB at Highland and my head found the ground.


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

End of ride wheelies thru the parking lot of the state park. My trust in the rear brake has become absolute, but when I went to upshift, my finger was not in its place for a second. A second was all it took for that rear wheel to get out. I must have lost the instinct to step out the back, cuz I rode that wheelie right on to my ass. Dual scraped and bruised upper but cheeks and a pair of ripe swellbows I just know will be a joy at work tomorrow. To my credit, I sprung up instantly and rode off like it was all part of the plan. This is the long way of saying the SRAM gripshift my fatbike was specced with is getting swapped for a proper trigger shift.


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

Only one this year and it was on the second ride of the season. Coming around a r/h turn fast and hit an unexpected root that guides me right off the right side of the trail and into the trunk of a small tree.
The bike stops dead and I get launched right off the left side of it. I do a half barrel roll in the air and land on the other side of the trail on my back on wet leaves. I slide about 4 feet to a stop.

A slight scrape on my calf was all I had to show for my efforts. No pain. Luckily.
In an effort to remind me who was the boss, the bike was still standing in the spot where it stopped.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Low speed crawling through a technical rocky section, pulled off an amazing track-stand, got realigned to the trail, and when I put pressure on the forward pedal to get moving, I tipped over...


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

Coming around a sweeping right hand turn and let my front wheel get little too far over and got over on the soft part of the shoulder. Front wheel washed, from what my friend behind me told me my shoulder was the first thing that hit the ground although it was my hand and shin that hurt. Got some scratches, doubled up on a goose egg on my shin from the day before but came out pretty good/lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

A dumbest stuff on wheels episode: Passing a narrow gap between oak trees got the handlebar stuck in one of them and it sent me OTB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

Think I went all last season without a major off, but here I am again, less than a week after the hardest slam of my life. 2 miles in, new trigger shifter is the goods, finally working out the whiplash from last weekend. Coming down a slight grade with no real features, I took a hand off just long enough to get at my bitevalve. With all the new leaves I never saw the chunk of rotten limb that sent the front wheel left and my sorry carcass right onto my frogged up elbow. Battle hardened, I shook it off but the real damage was to my der hanger. Straightened it enough to get third gear working and cut the ride short to get the alignment gauge on there. I told the wife maybe we would skip tomorrow’s ride, but I gotta earn my beers somehow and hiking is lame.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

Left hander, roots covered in pine needles.

Washed out hard, root to the ribs, twisted bars and dropper, broke the seat.

That was at mile 3. I rode the next 9 with a sore core and broken seat.










I did manage to get that saddle rail popped back in with a motorcycle tire lever and bench vice. Ribs look like i was hit with a baseball bat however.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

last May - rocky section that i've gone through countless times, hit a section that goes down a little bit and something decided to grab front tire and OTB me. Hip landed squarely on the edge of a rock, whimpered a few minutes and then evaluated things and was ok - but ever since then the drive to ride my mtb has all but evaporated.

was a pretty depressing summer, but maybe it'll come back over the winter a little


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

JDTorr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Some funny and scary stuff there!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

JDTorr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So which one is you?


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

chazpat said:


> So which one is you?


I'll be on the slow speed crashes probably.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Slow speed crash 2 days ago...

Pity it was down a steep rock-roll & conditions were pretty damp =(

Front wheel slip when you're at 45° - there ain't no coming back. 

Banged side of face on a wee stump. Luckily it was cut flat i.e. parallel to ground.

Bit like getting a good B-slap to the ear/jaw =/

Sorest bit/part is high right calf strain... Foot wouldn't clip out & now calf is sore.

Only a grade 1 strain (no tear) according to physio.

Still need a Dr. certificate for work i.e. light duties for a week =(

'Born to ride!'


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Last crash was just earlier today. Nothing major. Just wasn't using any brakes and slapping corners. Washed out.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Doing a bit of shuttling today...

5 in the group.

One fella took point i.e. show us a new-ish section...

Trouble is he took a wrong turn & instead of just riding what we were on - he stopped mid trail & 3 of us behind him ended up stacking.

Wee boo-boo on my elbow. Bike's ok, that's the main thing.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

targnik said:


> Bike's ok, that's the main thing.


Famous first words after a crash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

The other day I somehow high sided on a landing after hitting a jump funny. Not sure what happened, but I drilled the face of the next jump pretty hard with my right shoulder. Luckily, just a couple scratches and bruises are all that's wrong with me. My bike has a bent RD hanger and the wreck somehow managed to rip the seat off of the seat rails without breaking the seat. I still don't know how that managed to happen. Anyway, new hanger and seat and I'm back in business.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, if you read "did you ride today?" you might have seen that a failure on a rock slab thing ended up with 2 broken ribs. Sucks, but people have been very encouraging! Also got multiple contusions on hands, wrist, elbow (despite the pads), and my right shoulder. But, importantly, the bike seemed to be okay!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Well folks, my last crash was not bad. The trails were slick and I was tempting fate all day. Finally stepped over the line and my 2.5 DHF lost grip and I blew out the whole turn and caught a (big) tree with the front end. A little punch to the quad with my lever (or my saddle?) and no damage to the wheel. Bent the barrel adjuster on the shifter.

But now that July is right around the corner I am reminded of what I call "The July Crash".
That is, your fitness is back up, you've been killing it with fast laps and sick lines. The next time out, you're probably going to try to wring out one more iota than you did the last time.
Take my words to heart. Try not to spend too much time over that line. It makes July a bad month.

Rubber side down!

-F


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Got a new bike Sunday and immediately took her out for a shakedown. After getting home and cleaning (it was a bit muddy) I was still stoked so I decided to rip around the neighborhood practicing wheelies, manuals and the like. After screwing off for a few the inevitable happened and I looked out trying to push my wheelie higher... went flat on my back on the asphalt. Overall more embarrassing than painful


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

big_slacker said:


> Got one on video today, haha! Loose in the corner and washed out the front. OTB I went.


good riding until the crash, as Yoda would day "your overconfidence is your weakness" lol looks a like a good trail


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I made a big mistake on a table top, came off the back landed on the rear tire with my balls and slammed into the frame and hurt my pelvis, it's been a few weeks since I rode but I'm getting healed up to go again soon


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Another punch to the quad this weekend.
Recent rains had left a film of silt in some of the corners. I was actually handling these pretty well and riding loose, but again over-did it and went down on a long right-hander. The impact jarred my right hand loose so the bars flipped and hit me square in the thigh. It reminded me how important the bar end plugs are! Still have a nasty circle, but at least it's not a 1" hole.

Stay safe out there!

-F


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

It happened about a year ago, I have crashed since but just a little dabble, fall over type of thing. This was a big one. We have a Thursday night group ride with 5-10 riders. 
We were coming down a popular, but hardly used trail because of the newer surrounding single track. This trail is a fast and flowy singletrack. I led the group coming down and we were just bombing the trail. On this trail there is several big trees that have fallen across the trail. but have sections cut out where the trail passes. I came around a corner at high speed where one of these trees were and I clipped my wide bar on the inside of the corner, which shot me to the outside where, from checking from the damage on my bike, I hit the right side seat stay, which I believe I flew sideways off the bike and landed on trail.
I ended up separating my AC and broke my seat stay on my carbon Turner RFX.
Both the bike and my AC are repaired now.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Mine was last weekend.

Stage 5 of 6 stage Enduro race.

Left braking finger high sprain & left palm unable to bare weight.

A week on, left palm is still a little sore under load.

Let braking finger still weak.

Gonna give things a real test this weekend at bike park.

Have done two rides since and managed alright.

But, those rides had a lot of climbing and the dh runs were a lot shorter than what I'll be experiencing in a few days.

Might require a few rest breaks.

We'll see how things go. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Just keeping score here. 

Night ride. I had been dialed in pretty well for the previous 15 miles, then...
Tight, downhill, rooty right-hander - not quite a switchback.
My handlebar light, of course, was pointing off into the woods.
I looked into the turn, picked my line, then scanned the exit with my helmet light.
Well, some of those roots look like shadows, and some of those shadows look like roots.
I hit the root that looked like a shadow.
I think the front wheel tucked and I spun around the headtube landing in the flat at the exit of the turn, squarely on my left elbow.
Dusted off and finished the last couple miles in really good form.
Still can't scratch my left ear with my left hand, but it should be good in another day.

Careful out there!

-F


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

“Scratching your left ear with your left hand” has always been overrated.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

i tried to hit this wall ride on voodoo child at duthie hill way too fast and it was wet out, and my tires were about to be replaced. yup, my bike slid up the wall ride, foot came off the pedal and tore a chunk of skin outta my leg. 4 stitches and blood all over my bike. also i threw out the sock. when i stopped sliding i got on my knees expecting to be winded. then i looked at my leg. surprised me b/c the nerves were damaged so i didn't feel anything. that was ~1 months ago. my leg is just finishing healing up. funniest part is a kid musta heard me coming b/c he was standing on the side of the trail. when i looked up at him after i wrecked his face looked like . i felt sorry for him.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> Just keeping score here.
> 
> Night ride. I had been dialed in pretty well for the previous 15 miles, then...
> Tight, downhill, rooty right-hander - not quite a switchback.
> ...


So, 10 months ago was October 2020 and I've somewhat neglected my scorekeeping...

Sometime in maybe early January I went down in an icy corner and probably broke something in my right hand...5th metacarpal? ...or maybe one of those little bones. That one took 5 or 6 months to go away.
Made it to June and managed to chainring myself in the right shin when I tried hot-dogging through a loose-over-hard turn (it was like BBs!). Fortunately the chain was on that ring at the time. It is appropriate to exclaim "That's gonna leave a mark!" I will have that mark for a long time.
Put a stripe on my forearm sideswiping a tree.
Last week I went hot into a long left-hander and lost the front. I actually had a moment to consider my options, and with a little weight transfer I got the rear tire to break loose. Well the front never hooked up and the bike just kept going straight. After drifting aimlessly for several bike lengths I landed not-that-hard, but apparently I have the bad habit of landing with my elbow tucked into my ribs. I would advise against that. (edit: whatever minor injury that was just tore while I was manhandling the mower the other day - not sure what's right at the end of the rib, but it's not attached any more 😬)

Fortunately, within the same time frame, I have hit top speed PRs on 2 different trails (by 1 mph in both cases) - most likely due to my new Pike 140 in place of the old rigid VooDoo Zombie 500, or possibly from the new dropper.

So, just slightly banged up, but still having fun!

-F


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

My last crash, ten years ago, almost took my life. Therefore, I don't crash anymore.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> So, 10 months ago was October 2020 and I've somewhat neglected my scorekeeping...
> 
> Sometime in maybe early January I went down in an icy corner and probably broke something in my right hand...5th metacarpal? ...or maybe one of those little bones. That one took 5 or 6 months to go away.
> Made it to June and managed to chainring myself in the right shin when I tried hot-dogging through a loose-over-hard turn (it was like BBs!). Fortunately the chain was on that ring at the time. It is appropriate to exclaim "That's gonna leave a mark!" I will have that mark for a long time.
> ...


Today is the first day this entire year that I don't have a tweaked ankle, shoulder, or elbow; no bruises or road rash. Ribs are back in place and I have full range of motion in everything. I tested with some actual exercises and resistance.
So now I'm being really careful. I threw caution to the wind on my night ride last week and emerged unscathed. Hopefully all my dues to the bike gods are paid in full. 
Of course, Ray's Indoor Bike Park just opened for the season... nothing soft to land on in there (unless you count the foam pit).

Rubber side down!

-F


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Fell off of a skinny and went OTB, tuck and rolled out unscathed. Bike cartwheeled and landed right next to me.

Watched a guy try to hit a bigger gap/ double and hit the lander hard, went OTB, full yard sale, the works. He walked away with only some scrapes and a bent derailer. Ended up riding with him for a while and helping him out some since he was a very new mtb rider ( converted roadie i later found out).


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Late August, high speed washout at Deer Valley. Cracked ribs kept me off the bike for 7 weeks. Wrist still hurts. 

Riding at 100% now, with fear.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

C Smasher said:


> Late August, high speed washout at Deer Valley. Cracked ribs kept me off the bike for 7 weeks. Wrist still hurts.
> 
> Riding at 100% now, with fear.


What trail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My last crash was delightful, the pain was exquisite! 5/5 recommend losing your front tire at speed on a wet, slippery wooden bridge and landing on your quad muscle on the trailing edge of your Ergon grip. Throw in a scraped elbow for extra fun!


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

jay_paradox said:


> What trail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upper Tidal Wave. I cut down too low from the concrete like traction of the upper part of the berm into the loose dirt that settles below the berms and lost the front. Smacked my head too 

Yesterday I noticed in a thread that you were a local!


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

SteveF said:


> My last crash was delightful, the pain was exquisite! 5/5 recommend losing your front tire at speed on a wet, slippery wooden bridge and landing on your quad muscle on the trailing edge of your Ergon grip. Throw in a scraped elbow for extra fun!


Not funny but I laughed at your delivery!


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

C Smasher said:


> Upper Tidal Wave. I cut down too low from the concrete like traction of the upper part of the berm into the loose dirt that settles below the berms and lost the front. Smacked my head too
> 
> Yesterday I noticed in a thread that you were a local!


Yeah I moved here about five years ago. So busy with life that it’s hard for me to go over to deer Valley very often but I do love it there. I hit Arcylon a lot because it’s close to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

jay_paradox said:


> Yeah I moved here about five years ago. So busy with life that it’s hard for me to go over to deer Valley very often but I do love it there. I hit Arcylon a lot because it’s close to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Utah is pretty sweet, I was born here.

Acrylon is a sweet track. I recently moved from Sugarhouse to East Sandy so the PC trails are a little further but not too far by any means. Im riding Corner Canyon a lot more now that I am closer, especially since it is winter. Climbing to Jacobs/Rush and MHDH are running perfect right now. Go get them!


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

C Smasher said:


> Nice. Utah is pretty sweet, I was born here.
> 
> Acrylon is a sweet track. I recently moved from Sugarhouse to East Sandy so the PC trails are a little further but not too far by any means. Im riding Corner Canyon a lot more now that I am closer, especially since it is winter. Climbing to Jacobs/Rush and MHDH are running perfect right now. Go get them!


I’ve never had a chance to ride any of those trails maybe one day we can link up. I’ll direct message you my phone number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

My last crash sucked. Hurt my pinky going over the bars and landing on rocks. No more shocker for the wife for awhile.


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

July 3rd 2020, I was climbing a trail slowly at Three Sisters in Evergreen.

I stalled out over root hyperextended my elbow backwards and did this. Acute pain of left shoulder due to trauma M25.512 ; Acute pain of left knee M25.562 ; Closed nondisplaced longitudinal fracture of left patella, initial encounter S82.025A ; Displaced fracture of glenoid cavity of scapula, left shoulder, initial encounter for closed fracture S42.142A ; Displaced fracture of neck of scapula, left shoulder, initial encounter for closed fracture S42.152A and Closed displaced fracture of greater tuberosity of left humerus, initial encounter S42.252A.

Extremely painful, ER visit, surgery, 6 months of rehab, Humpty is never the same.

I would have been okay with it if it was a fiery plane crash. This was a slow-mo uphill shouldn't have been this bad crash. 🤦

Back on the mountain bike, even bought a new one.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ouchie!


----------

